
Ask HN: ASUS Tinker Board withdrawn? - tankenmate
Hi all, so I was looking for details of price for the recently soft released ASUS Tinker Board (a more powerful competitor to the Raspberry Pi). Previously it was selling on Farnell&#x2F;CPC [0] and there were details on ASUS&#x27;s website (specs, specs sheets, FAQs etc) and it is all gone.<p>Anyone have any insights?<p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cpc.farnell.com&#x2F;asus&#x2F;90mb0qy1-m0eay0&#x2F;tinker-board-2gb-1-8ghz-4k-gb&#x2F;dp&#x2F;SC14363<p>p.s. it must have happened recently (the last few hours &#x2F; days) as Google hasn&#x27;t caught up to the change yet.
======
rootw0rm
Here are a few more links to investigate:

[https://www.compuland.de/product_info.php/Asus-Tinker-
Board-...](https://www.compuland.de/product_info.php/Asus-Tinker-Board--
2GB_1139220.html) [https://www.drivecity.de/product_info.php/Asus-Tinker-
Board-...](https://www.drivecity.de/product_info.php/Asus-Tinker-Board--
2GB_1139220.html)
[https://www.reichelt.de/?ARTICLE=194619&PROVID=2773](https://www.reichelt.de/?ARTICLE=194619&PROVID=2773)
[https://www.proshop.de/Mini-PCs-Android-Raspberry-Pi/ASUS-
Ti...](https://www.proshop.de/Mini-PCs-Android-Raspberry-Pi/ASUS-Tinker-
Board-2GB/2577743)
[https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/asus+tinker+board](https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/asus+tinker+board)
[https://www.vibuonline.de/product_info.php/Asus-Tinker-
Board...](https://www.vibuonline.de/product_info.php/Asus-Tinker-Board--
2GB_1139220.html) [http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Asus-Tinker-
Board...](http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Asus-Tinker-Board--
2GB_1139220.html)

